# How to avoid building various parts of the base system?



## Blackbird (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi there,

in previous FreeBSD versions there seem to be the file /usr/src/etc/make.conf, which looked like this.
I'm interested in the part 'avoid building various parts of the base system".
I didn't find these variables mentioned in Release-8.0, although I'd like to use them.

Is there a similar file in this newer Releases? And are the variables seen above usable yet?

I've seen /usr/share/examples/etc/make.conf, but there is e.g. no "NO_SENDMAIL", many variables are missing.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 9, 2010)

/etc/src.conf(5)


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2010)

Previous versions of FreeBSD used /etc/make.conf. Current versions use /etc/src.conf.

As killasmurf86 mentioned check src.conf(5).


----------



## Blackbird (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------

